
Seeing Freedom in Their Future, Psychics Reveal All - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/29/nyregion/the-secret-to-the-psychic-trade-its-in-the-parole-board-transcripts.html
======
transfire
While I believe it is a scam, I don't think relying on the testimony of
someone trying to get parole for abusing their "psychic gifts" is a solid
approach for getting to the truth.

